# Sheffield Big Fun Run - 7th Aug



## j666gak (Aug 9, 2011)

Hi,

I wondered if anybody else went to the fun run at Rother Valley last sunday. It was the first run I have ever done and I did it for Diabetes UK. The only thing was that out of all the other people running for charity there was only another 2 people running for diabetes which was slightly disappointing there weren't more. So I don't know if people hadn't hard of it or something?

Here is a picture of me and the team on the day






Cheers
Guy


----------



## Northerner (Aug 9, 2011)

Congratulations Guy!  There are so many charities these days that people have so many to choose from when they run. I agree that you would normally expect to see more people with a diabetes connection though, given how many of us there are! So, when's the next one?


----------



## j666gak (Aug 9, 2011)

Thanks Northerner. Well my girlfriend is doing the Yorkshire run which is a 10k in Sheffield, which is October I think? Then in December there is ment to a be 5k Santa run in Derby, which sounds like fun so I might give that a try?


----------



## Northerner (Aug 9, 2011)

j666gak said:


> Thanks Northerner. Well my girlfriend is doing the Yorkshire run which is a 10k in Sheffield, which is October I think? Then in December there is ment to a be 5k Santa run in Derby, which sounds like fun so I might give that a try?



I'd love to be able to do the Sheffield run  I lived there for 20 years and ran the Sheffield Marathon six times and the half marathon more times than I can remember! This year though, I am doing the Great South Run in October.

Good luck to your girlfriend and get signed up to something as it will keep you motivated!


----------



## HOBIE (Aug 10, 2011)

Well done GUY ! I am not a runner(just when late for bus) but my son who is nine is doing Great North Run 4k (kids) in newcastle in sept. Hopfully getting his "crazy hair" for Diabetes team.


----------

